# I don't really fancy that, thanks...



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

...or that...




...I'll leave that, thanks...




...whose grandma, exactly?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

Think I'll pass on them!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Think I'll pass on them!!



Especially the Urinal...


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh yum....


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

How about some of this then?  I'd love to know where they get the words from, and what they think they mean!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought the Urinal one was bad but eeeeeew!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I thought the Urinal one was bad but eeeeeew!!



That's OK, you could wash it down with some...




​


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

Where are you getting these......yuck!!!


----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## David H (Aug 24, 2014)

*How about this new product.*
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 24, 2014)

Asia is great for things you don't really fancy.
I am in China for 4 weeks from the end of next month, and going round the supermarkets is great entertainment.





The chocolate is nice, but I spit the ants out.






This is great, no headache afterwards







Too salty






My brother-in-law eats this just to see my reaction


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 24, 2014)

There's always the classic...






In the original French (it's by Perrier), it's onomatopoeic. To English speakers, it's... quite startling.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> There's always the classic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! I remember that stuff from a school trip to France when I was 14!  How we laughed!  I'm sure there was another one called 'Sic', but I can't find a picture of it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Erm....drool?


----------



## Caroline (Aug 25, 2014)

and I have a problem with fish fingers...


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 25, 2014)

Caroline said:


> and I have a problem with fish fingers...



Those were originally to be called "battered cod pieces"!  As my late mother pointed out, the mental image called up by that name is mind-boggling...


----------



## Caroline (Aug 25, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Those were originally to be called "battered cod pieces"!  As my late mother pointed out, the mental image called up by that name is mind-boggling...



well it has just brought an image to my mind too that is a bit rude


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## AlisonM (Aug 26, 2014)

It's scary when you start looking, what you can find.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 26, 2014)

Tongue of cat cookies?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> Tongue of cat cookies?



I think they had to make some of those on 'Bake Off' biscuit week this year!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## HOBIE (Sep 1, 2014)

A good laugh !


----------

